# Good things to wear to protect your face from the cold?



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Air Hole face mask


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

I use a Merino wool buff. You can pull it over your ears, head, or wear as a neck gaiter. It dries quick, doesn't get crusty, doesn't get stinky.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

A beard works pretty good. Everything else fogs your gogs like 200x worse.

I'm usually too hot so this year I'm goin shaven.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

a bandana is probably the worst thing you can use for your face. I use a face mask about 50% of the time, a lot of times i get pretty hot with it on, but the conditions where i do have a face mask on would freeze the bandana in about 20 minutes and it would be uncomfortable and useless. Also they never stay tight or stay on. I like using a tall fleece neck warmer, and i bring it up over my nose. Then i just pull it down when i don't want it. A good breathable half face mask works best IMO.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Neck gaiter that can pull up works well


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> What are some good things to wear to keep my face warm on cold days. I could use a bandana but those seem like a hassle and don't form to my face. Are balaclavas good to use? If so, does this seem like a good buy:
> 
> Awesome Cold Weather Addition!! - Under Armour ColdGear Balaclava - Epinions.com
> 
> I want something that will completely cover my face when I wear goggles, won't fog my goggles up, and is thin enough to fit under a helmet. If you have any other suggestions, I'm open to anything


I use a Balaclava I bought at R.E.I. it's not a fancy one from underarmor, but works great. You can pull it down to keep just your neck warm, cover your whole head, or just do half. The only real issue I have is putting goggles on you have to pull it up a little high on your nose and then after the goggles are situated, you pull it down. It covers everything, and you can bomb runs without getting bad windburn on your face.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ya i was looking at the long gaitors too that i could pull up over my face. i can get one of these under armour ones for about $12 though and if you get too hot you can pull it down below you chin. It seems pretty useful for me but what kind of problems/limitations would they bring?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I use this and it works great. 

Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Combo Scarf,Black,Medium: Amazon.com: Clothing


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Turtle Fur neck gaiter that pulls up over the face as well, but I only use it when it's either frigidly cold, or stupid deep. Otherwise, I just go uncovered.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I never had luck with finding good face covers. Start of last year I must have bought 4-5 different balaclavas and face covers. All of then ended up not working well for various reason i.e. poor circulation, uncomfortable straps, poor overall fit, fogged up goggles etc. The problem immediately went away after getting a Burton AK jacket which has an extra high neck that goes up to the middle of your nose. Its perfect to fit your face in and cuts the wind chill. Even on the coldest days last season I was fine.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jason said:


> I use this and it works great.
> 
> Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Combo Scarf,Black,Medium: Amazon.com: Clothing


that looks pretty nice. does it work well with a helmet that has ear padding or would that get in the way?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

u can wear all that shit under helmet no worries its just like fleece and/or wetsuit material. I have a serius fleece hood that I use for really cold days.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jason said:


> I use this and it works great.
> 
> Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Combo Scarf,Black,Medium: Amazon.com: Clothing


Also, for this what size do you reccomend getting? One of the review said to get a large if your fitted hat size is about 7. My fitted had size is 7 1/4 but for most things I wear medium. What's your hate size and what mask size did you get? thanks!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

It worked with both my old helmet and my new ride duster helmet. I just pulled it out and there are no markings for a size. I don't own any hats either. I'm 80% sure it's a medium.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

My new helmet is a small (54 - 56cm) and my old helmet was a medium.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> u can wear all that shit under helmet no worries its just like fleece and/or wetsuit material. I have a serius fleece hood that I use for really cold days.


Small qualification: I found that masks that cover my ears and have the velcro adjustment in the back (like my Beardski) can be a bit bulky with a helmet that has a full liner and padded earflaps.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> that looks pretty nice. does it work well with a helmet that has ear padding or would that get in the way?


Yeah, i have the full head version of this one and it works amazing. It doesn't get in the way of fully padded helmets or eat flaps either


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I recommend wearing one of these! :laugh: Although itchy at times, they're warm, free, breathable, and durable.  
I only wear a balaclava when its -degrees or windy as shit. I can't breath that well in them...


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

back to the UA hood, does anyone know how compatible they are with goggles? I want to wear goggles with and have the goggles either right up next to the hood or even slightly overlapping it, but I can't have them fogging up on me. If I'm using a good pair of goggles, will I have this issue with the UA hood?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The UA hood is completely compatible with goggles. I rode with one half of last season until I got tired of the stink. It starts to small bad after breathing on it all day long unlike my fleece neck gaiter pulled over my face.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NXTZ or Phunkshun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

LuckyRVA said:


> The UA hood is completely compatible with goggles. I rode with one half of last season until I got tired of the stink. It starts to small bad after breathing on it all day long unlike my fleece neck gaiter pulled over my face.


I hate under armour and their entire presence in the sport.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> The UA hood is completely compatible with goggles. I rode with one half of last season until I got tired of the stink. It starts to small bad after breathing on it all day long unlike my fleece neck gaiter pulled over my face.


Was the stink anything a quick washing couldn't take care of?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I hate under armour and their entire presence in the sport.


What don't you like about under armour? I have one of their long sleve mocks and i gotta say it does wonders as a base layer.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rookie09 said:


> What don't you like about under armour? I have one of their long sleve mocks and i gotta say it does wonders as a base layer.


It bunches doesnt it though? Yeah they aren't meant for snowboarding and under armour couldn't give 2 shits about the sport. If you look at any good snow brand their base layers aren't skin tight.


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

*yowie*

i realy like my yowie, check there site out The home of the Arctic Yowie - Outdoor Technology

I have the regular one, but the artic ones sounds cool, for colder conditions


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> It bunches doesnt it though? Yeah they aren't meant for snowboarding and under armour couldn't give 2 shits about the sport. If you look at any good snow brand their base layers aren't skin tight.


Tell me more. I've been considering some compression gear (http://pinterest.com/subsports/dual-baselayers/), along with some nice thin ( i WAS thinking tight) baselayer. I have tons of medium and heavy fleece to layer with, however this "tight" bottom layer is my missing link.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a balaclava with no mouth hole I wear on real cold days in japan but the warm air I breathe out causes the lower half of the balaclava to freeze up solid by the end of the day from too many face shots!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Tell me more. I've been considering some compression gear (DUAL Baselayers), along with some nice thin ( i WAS thinking tight) baselayer. I have tons of medium and heavy fleece to layer with, however this "tight" bottom layer is my missing link.


Polartec® : Polartec®
http://shop.craftsports.us/

Also check anyone that makes outerwear. A looser fitting base layer is much more comfortable and just as effective in my experience.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Polartec® : Polartec®
> Base Layer, Cycling, Run, Tri, Nordic Ski, Undershirt, Underwear - Best Base Layer / Craft North America
> 
> Also check anyone that makes outerwear. A looser fitting base layer is much more comfortable and just as effective in my experience.


word. my favorite pair of leggings is polartec actually from my sis last xmas. that waffle pattern on the knit is ...assuring? i dunno I like it alot.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nivek said:


> It bunches doesnt it though? Yeah they aren't meant for snowboarding and under armour couldn't give 2 shits about the sport. If you look at any good snow brand their base layers aren't skin tight.


It will bunch a little bit if you leave it by itself but if you tuck it in to your base layer for pants it holds pretty good. I'm not real sure about loose fitting base layers but im not sure why you wouldn't want them tight. they will be warmer that way. I don't really see the need for snowboard specific base layers. If they're low profile, warm, and don't get in the way, it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ETM said:


> I have a balaclava with no mouth hole I wear on real cold days in japan but the warm air I breathe out causes the lower half of the balaclava to freeze up solid by the end of the day from too many face shots!


It all depends on the material it is made out of. Under Armour might not have the same issues. Though I don't know maybe it does. Thanks for the input though


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Tell me more. I've been considering some compression gear (DUAL Baselayers), along with some nice thin ( i WAS thinking tight) baselayer. I have tons of medium and heavy fleece to layer with, however this "tight" bottom layer is my missing link.


Is a bottom layer necessary if your pants have a removable liner? I feel like that should keep you warm enough and I'd probably just end up wearing a pair of compression shorts under them. I guess if it's REALLY cold you might want it, but I've been snowboarding in 0 F weather and I've never had an issue of legs being cold.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

sponger606 said:


> i realy like my yowie, check there site out The home of the Arctic Yowie - Outdoor Technology
> 
> I have the regular one, but the artic ones sounds cool, for colder conditions


that yowie looks pretty sick. really good price too! do you have any more info on it? how breathable is it? how warm is it? does it freeze up on you? how breathable is it? how well does it stay up on your face? any specific pros or cons? overall opinion of it? Thanks!


----------



## Dechaine (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd have to say the underarmour balaclava works damn good. As long as you have a decent set of goggles they shouldn't fog up. I also use an outdoor Technoloy Yowie on warmerish days.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> I use this and it works great.
> 
> Seirus Innovation Men's Neofleece Combo Scarf,Black,Medium: Amazon.com: Clothing


I have 2 of these, one fleece lined like the ad, and one strait lightweight neoprene. I wear the fleece lined one when it is super cold, or when snowmobiling, the thin one on semi-cold days. Both work fine with my helmet (Giro G-9) and neither fog my goggles, they fit snug enough, but not uncomfortable at all. I never did care for the over the head hood type since my helmet is hotter then hell already if I don't open the vents I'll sweat like a pig even in sub zero temps.


----------



## gstboy (May 1, 2012)

Bought this a while back but haven't had a chance to use it yet. It's comfortable and I like that you can drink or eat without having to take it off.

Burton First Layer Lightweight Facemask


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Is a bottom layer necessary if your pants have a removable liner? I feel like that should keep you warm enough and I'd probably just end up wearing a pair of compression shorts under them. I guess if it's REALLY cold you might want it, but I've been snowboarding in 0 F weather and I've never had an issue of legs being cold.


I prefer a shell on both jacket and pants with layers, to an insulated version.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Was the stink anything a quick washing couldn't take care of?


A wash would take care of it. But I'd notice the smell again about halfway through the next day. 
Also if you have a beard the condensation from your mouth will make it freeze to your beard. Again, with fleece I didn't have this problem.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Is a bottom layer necessary if your pants have a removable liner? I feel like that should keep you warm enough and I'd probably just end up wearing a pair of compression shorts under them. I guess if it's REALLY cold you might want it, but I've been snowboarding in 0 F weather and I've never had an issue of legs being cold.


You are lucky - in 15-30 F I run with hot chillies long underpants plus compression impact shorts plus fleece liners plus shell pants.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Dechaine said:


> I'd have to say the underarmour balaclava works damn good. As long as you have a decent set of goggles they shouldn't fog up. I also use an outdoor Technoloy Yowie on warmerish days.



That's not quite true. The UnderArmour balaclava will definitely fog up on you if you tuck it under the foam/gasket on your goggles and you start breathing heavily. I was wearing Smith I/O goggles with it.

The underarmour balaclava will also freeze up on you in ~5 degree or below temperatures. At the end of my (admittedly, very cold) 1st day at Snowbird in 2010 the UA balalclava was completely stiff around my nose and mouth area.

This did not happen with my Seirus Ultraclava.

I like the UA clava, but it does have its share of issues


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> that yowie looks pretty sick. really good price too! do you have any more info on it? how breathable is it? how warm is it? does it freeze up on you? how breathable is it? how well does it stay up on your face? any specific pros or cons? overall opinion of it? Thanks!


its pretty light stretchy fabric and easy to breath through, i wouldn't recommend it for cold cold days or powder. more of a windbreaker but def does the job most of the time. i haven't experienced any fog up or ice on it yet, prob due to the lightness. i ordered a new arctic one we'll have to see how that works out.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

sponger606 said:


> its pretty light stretchy fabric and easy to breath through, i wouldn't recommend it for cold cold days or powder. more of a windbreaker but def does the job most of the time. i haven't experienced any fog up or ice on it yet, prob due to the lightness. i ordered a new arctic one we'll have to see how that works out.


Awesome. how does it work with goggles? does it fog them up or do they stay clear because of the breathability? also, will they work well when wearing a helmet? i don't really board in pow and although im in MN im used to not having anything on my face at all so the regular yowie should be fine im hoping. it looks a little bit more customizable and less bunchy than the arctic one.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Full face ski mask. Pull it down below chin if warm enough, if not use it!


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Awesome. how does it work with goggles? does it fog them up or do they stay clear because of the breathability? also, will they work well when wearing a helmet? i don't really board in pow and although im in MN im used to not having anything on my face at all so the regular yowie should be fine im hoping. it looks a little bit more customizable and less bunchy than the arctic one.


no problem with goggles, its very thin material. the breathability helps reduce fog, depends on how heavy you breathe! no smoking! ha
i dont see any probs with a helmet neither its just a thin flannel. for $8 its worth a try


----------

